# Prologo saddle



## peeler (Feb 8, 2010)

so I was thinking about getting a Prologo Kappa pas and would like to know what some of you think?


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know anything about the Kappa Pas, but love my Scratch Pro 1.4.
You might get better input if you could answer some questions.....

1. What saddles have you tried?
2. Did you get properly fitted before you used them? 
3. How many miles did you ride on them?
4. What did you like / dislike about them?
5. What do you hope the Kappa Pas will do for you?

Good luck!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

What do I think about what, the saddle, or you purchasing the saddle?

The latter, I think it's great and I encourage you to buy some new bar tape at the same time.

The former, nobody can help you. My butt is different to your butt. What I like may not be what you like. I know what shape saddle suits me and keeps my wedding tackle from going numb. 

Or would you prefer I said "Go for it and spend your money" and then it doesn't suit you and you end up hating me and have your lawyers after me. No thanks, I'm staying out of this!

Grumps


----------



## peeler (Feb 8, 2010)

OK maybe I was very vague but I was wanting someone to give me thier opinion on the saddle and I have used many different saddle , mainly on Mt bikes( azonic Velvet, Fizik Freek Saddle,Fizik Gobi XM Saddle,Selle Italia Troy Lee Shiver Saddle,Selle Italia Troy Lee Yutaak Saddle), I have a Terry men Fly on my road bike right now and The new bike has a Prologo on it.I will be getting fitted on the bike this week, have not ridden it yet just bought thebike and wanted to know something beforer I even think about changing the saddle out.I uselly ride around 20-40 mile on my road bike a couple times a week and ride the trainer.I was wanting a review of the saddle and not about me buying it.


----------



## billwcc (May 28, 2010)

This thread may be a bit old, but I have a Kappa pas on my Cannondale Synapse. It's an ok saddle, a bit on the firm side. It would get very hard on longer than 25 milers.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Since billwcc revived this one... I have had the opposite experience in that I think the saddle is a little too soft for my taste, maybe the padding a bit too thick and mushy. It was stock on my newest bike and I ride it about 65-80 miles on the weekend group ride and have done a century on it. It works good enough for me though, so I probably won't be replacing it until it gets all torn up.

I have to say that I am probably somewhat insensitive to different saddles (and chamois pads for that matter) as the different ones I've tried seemed acceptable to me.


----------

